# Lake Isabella Perch



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Quite a few perch being caught, minnows off the bottom and redworms in about 16 - 18 feet of water southend of the lake.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

What size are the perch?


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

I forgot about the perch stocking this month - have to get down there!!!


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

I see they stocked northern pike in there back in December of 06. Are there any left?


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Never seen any pike there. I heard a story from a friend. You know fisherman always tell the truth


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

where is this lake?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was wondering if people were catching them. What is the bag limit on them?

I was there back in the day when they stocked Northerns. Saw a few caught but a lot of them ended up dying.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wally Diver said:


> where is this lake?


Its in Loveland.


www.hamiltoncountyparks.org


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

It's a pay lake, but owned by Hamilton County (you have to buy a car pass, I think it's $3/day or $5/year good for entrance at all HC parks - Winton & Sharon Woods, etc.), and I believe it is $12 to fish for 12 hours. VERY nice pay lake, though, and supposedly well stocked. Nice bank access all the way around.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I wouldnt say all the way around but 90% of the people there bank fish, so its got some space. is it 12? I thought it was 9$ to fish. The last time I was there, They gave me a discount after 5pm


----------



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

My dad and I went fishing on Lake Isabella in Loveland, OH Sunday for some Perch. I was walking the lake and noticed about 8-10, 4-5# cats with sores on their bodies. I made several attempts to catch these fish but they would not bite anything. They were less than a foot off the bank. Anyway I took my net and was able to catch one. It lookes to me like they have some kind of a horrible disease so I killed the fish and left it on the bank for the ranger to see. I went up to the club house and spoke with the girl on duty and she said there have been alot of these fish caught in the lake since June. She said they know about the sick fish and they must have had a bad shippment in June. I just wanted everyone to know so you don't eat any of these fish. I also have attached a pic for you to see (camera phone) but you can see the whit on the face of the fish is its flesh!!


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

website says $9.50


----------

